# Vkings Monday Night game to be played TCF Bank Stadium



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

> Things are coming into focus for the Vikings' Monday night game against the Chicago Bears.
> 
> * The game will be played at TCF Bank Stadium on the University of Minnesota campus.
> 
> The Vikings issued a release Thursday outlining a ticket policy for the game. And, contrary to rumors that spread earlier in the day, the Bears are not going to file a protest with the NFL regarding potential safety issues on the frozen field.


Full Article: http://www.foxsportsnorth.com/12/16...ing_mnvikings.html?blockID=374779&feedID=5930


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

It is unbelievable how this even is a story. How in the hell do you think football was played back before they built indoor domes? Outside in the elements. Remember the "ICE BOWL" back in the 60's? That field was frozen solid and the temperatures were like -30 below zero in Green Bay. In my opinion why clear off all that snow? Let them play on it.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Msguy said:


> Remember the "ICE BOWL" back in the 60's? That field was frozen solid and the temperatures were like -30 below zero in Green Bay. In my opinion why clear off all that snow? Let them play on it.


I have to agree with you! I have never been a fan of domes. Football (like Baseball) was always meant to be played outdoors and that is where it should be played..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Msguy said:


> It is unbelievable how this even is a story. How in the hell do you think football was played back before they built indoor domes? Outside in the elements. Remember the "ICE BOWL" back in the 60's? That field was frozen solid and the temperatures were like -30 below zero in Green Bay. In my opinion why clear off all that snow? Let them play on it.


I think the only real problem here is that the field has been unused for weeks.

Back in the day the groundskeepers would have been working on the field every week (even without heating coils and modern tech)... so it's not so much that the field is too cold... but that it has been that way for weeks and they've had barely a week to make it fit to play.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

NFL network did a live report from the stadium today and it is in great shape. the 300k spent on workers this week the field is in terrific shape and keep using a ton of heaters to blow heat on the field to warm it up.

It should be ok considering 1 week round the clock of getting it ready.

please note this is where the vikings might be playing there final season next year. 

the lease on the metrodome is up after next season, then of course theyre might not be football next year.

Look for minnesota to be relocated to los angeles


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

la24philly said:


> Look for minnesota to be relocated to los angeles


The Vikings have been toying with L.A. for quite a few years. I can even remember when they went as far as to establish an office in Century City (wonder if still exists). 
There is plenty of options for the Vikings (or any team) that wanted to go to L.A. but until someone is actually ready to commit to the city, it's all pure speculation.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

la24philly said:


> NFL network did a live report from the stadium today and it is in great shape. the 300k spent on workers this week the field is in terrific shape and keep using a ton of heaters to blow heat on the field to warm it up.
> 
> It should be ok considering 1 week round the clock of getting it ready.
> 
> ...


 I said that very same thing on another board and was told it would only happen if the owner, Zigy something or other would sell the team and at this point there is no way in hell that will happen....just passing it on.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Msguy said:


> It is unbelievable how this even is a story. How in the hell do you think football was played back before they built indoor domes? Outside in the elements. Remember the "ICE BOWL" back in the 60's? That field was frozen solid and the temperatures were like -30 below zero in Green Bay. In my opinion why clear off all that snow? Let them play on it.


I, for one, am more prone to watch a game just because of wacky weather conditions. Seeing blizzard-like conditions would make some NFL games more interesting.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

n3ntj said:


> I, for one, am more prone to watch a game just because of wacky weather conditions. Seeing blizzard-like conditions would make some NFL games more interesting.


Heh, ain't that right! I just finished the Giants-Eagles game, which didn't need anything extra to have a helluva finish.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone see the irony in two second class teams playing in a second class stadium...? :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Anyone see the irony in two second class teams playing in a second class stadium...? :lol:


The Packers aren't there.


----------



## phatal (May 15, 2006)

la24philly said:


> NFL network did a live report from the stadium today and it is in great shape. the 300k spent on workers this week the field is in terrific shape and keep using a ton of heaters to blow heat on the field to warm it up.
> 
> It should be ok considering 1 week round the clock of getting it ready.
> 
> ...


Take it from a MN native and a life-long fan of the Vikings (the good, bad, and the ugly). The Vikings aren't going anywhere.

If anything, the fact that the roof collapsing actually plays in the favor of the Vikings in their bid to get a new stadium here in MN. There are several sites around the city under consideration (including tearing down the Metrodome and rebuilding at the same site). There certainly may be "threats" of them moving (official or rumor mill) but it don't think it'll happen. This game will be a preview of where the Vikes will be playing while their new stadium gets built.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> The Packers aren't there.


Yup....that would be unfair to add that class a team in a mix with the other two semi-pro teams.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

phatal said:


> Take it from a MN native and a life-long fan of the Vikings (the good, bad, and the ugly). The Vikings aren't going anywhere.
> 
> If anything, the fact that the roof collapsing actually plays in the favor of the Vikings in their bid to get a new stadium here in MN. There are several sites around the city under consideration (including tearing down the Metrodome and rebuilding at the same site). There certainly may be "threats" of them moving (official or rumor mill) but it don't think it'll happen. This game will be a preview of where the Vikes will be playing while their new stadium gets built.


Right now, I think the Vikings are the #1 most likely team to move to LA. Ownership isn't native to MN and bad stadium.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Right now, I think the Vikings are the #1 most likely team to move to LA. Ownership isn't native to MN and bad stadium.


The stadium situation will likely make or break them staying.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

this is why some team will be moving to La

http://www.losangelesfootballstadium.com/

For you minnestoa fans, i hope you stay and get new stadium but what is going on LA a team will be moving.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

phatal said:


> Take it from a MN native and a life-long fan of the Vikings (the good, bad, and the ugly). The Vikings aren't going anywhere.
> 
> If anything, the fact that the roof collapsing actually plays in the favor of the Vikings in their bid to get a new stadium here in MN. There are several sites around the city under consideration (including tearing down the Metrodome and rebuilding at the same site). There certainly may be "threats" of them moving (official or rumor mill) but it don't think it'll happen. This game will be a preview of where the Vikes will be playing while their new stadium gets built.


Economic study after financial study have demonstrated that stadiums are a raw deal for taxpayers, and ultimately subtract rather than add value to the local economy.

And yet, there are still those who support them.

I say, have season ticket holders pay 20K apiece to buy a PSL raise a total of 1 billion, which would be used to construct a new stadium. The PSL would then trade in the secondary market, and you would need the buy a PSL to have a season ticket.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

la24philly said:


> this is why some team will be moving to La
> 
> http://www.losangelesfootballstadium.com/
> 
> For you minnestoa fans, i hope you stay and get new stadium but what is going on LA a team will be moving.


Let's not forget about the proposed stadium Downtown:

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-downtown-football-stadium-pictures,0,504171.photogallery

Unlike the stadium in Industry which will not break ground until a team commits to Los Angeles. AEG has more or less said that they will build it (provided the city approves it) and then deal with filling it. AEG has also been making some ways talking to teams such as the Chargers and Vikings (to name a few) about there purchasing the team or at least a major interest in it.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

la24philly said:


> this is why some team will be moving to La
> 
> http://www.losangelesfootballstadium.com/
> 
> For you minnestoa fans, i hope you stay and get new stadium but what is going on LA a team will be moving.


Here is an older thread discussing the new stadium in L.A.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126295


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Msguy said:


> It is unbelievable how this even is a story. How in the hell do you think football was played back before they built indoor domes? Outside in the elements. Remember the "ICE BOWL" back in the 60's? That field was frozen solid and the temperatures were like -30 below zero in Green Bay. In my opinion why clear off all that snow? Let them play on it.


+1......and least we forget "The Fog Bowl". Now that was a situation where 3D TV would have came in handy!


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

wolf must be out of money he says, he wants an outdoor stadium becuase it will be 200 million less to make lol. 

When I read that on espn i say ok theyre moving.


----------

